# Installing a Tiny Tach.



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anybody installed a Tiny Tach?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

No, but I'm watching. I'm close to needing to do the same for my Nissan 20. Iv'e seen a few threads on it here and over at Custom Gheenoe. Iv'e never had much luck with the search function here.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Never installed on a 5hp but I did recently install on a 30hp Tohatsu. Lessons learned were to start your wraps close to the inline noise filter on the TT inductive wire, not at the end of the wire. Also, not all plug wires gave me the correct readings, but since you only have 1 cyl, this does not apply. Once you crack the code on the setup it works like a champ. Bought my TT off ebay.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

> Never installed on a 5hp but I did recently install on a 30hp Tohatsu.  Lessons learned were to start your wraps close to the inline noise filter on the TT inductive wire, not at the end of the wire.  Also, not all plug wires gave me the correct readings, but since you only have 1 cyl, this does not apply. Once you crack the code on the setup it works like a champ. Bought my TT off ebay.


I'm buying one this weekend. I'm going to take photos and scan the instructions, just in cast someone whats to read them. Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

They cost about $ 50.00

RPM reading adjustable from 1 spark per 2 revolutions to 8 sparks per revolution. One TINY-TACH™ now works for most gas engines.
RPM display from 1 to 19,000.
RPM update time 1/2 second.
Hour meter records total actual running time on your engine.
Job timer can be reset to record run time for record keeping.
Coax cable transmits signal without EMF interference.
1 Antenna cable winds around your spark plug wire to give you the RPM reading – clean and simple to attach. Signal strength can be controlled by the antenna wire.
Standard cable length is 6 feet. Additional length can be added at the factory for $10. If not standard, please specify total length needed in the "comments" section at the end of the order page.
TINY-TACH™ unit is potted to prevent damage from moisture and vibration. Lithium battery life 5+ years, not replaceable.
NOTE: Some engines, such as multi-cylinder outboards generate considerable electronic "noise" and may require a light filter to assure a clear RPM reading. You will find a "comments" section at the end of the order page where you can tell us about your engine – what kind and how many cylinders it has – so that we can make any necessary adjustments.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I installed a Tiny Tach on my 25 Yamaha 2 stroke, works fine, except has condensation in the digital read out area. Reads 0-6500 rpm........on my motor.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I had tiny tachs on 2 different Merc 25 tillers and both worked perfectly.. They will jump a hundred rpms either way when idling, but worked great under power.. Read the instructions and your shouldn't have any problems..

I attaced mine to the tiller handle with plain velcro and had no problems.. These tachs are great for setting up props, but also have an hour meter, so you can plan you O/B maintenance schedules too.

You don't have to pay for the "tiny tach" name when you can buy the same waterproof unit on ebay for under $12 here http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Bike-Bo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cd6d9378c&vxp=mtr


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, looking this morning.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

so how many wraps and how close to the plug do i put it?
GG


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Hope yall have better luck than me ive had a few of them and they were basically junk and lasted just long enough for me to dial in the prop on my 25 merc 2stroke and that was it. The hour meter was completely useless as well as the unit kept flaking out


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Hope yall have better luck than me ive had a few of them and they were basically junk and lasted just long enough for me to dial in the prop on my 25 merc 2stroke and that was it. The hour meter was completely useless as well as the unit kept flaking out


I had 2 of them on 2 different Merc 25hp 2 strokes.. Both worked flawlessly.. One of them only lasted a year, but I called Tiny Tach and the owner sent me a new one free of charge..

No issues here..


----------

